# Free Ebook from IX Marks - Church in Hard Places



## KGP (Feb 1, 2017)

This came through the mail list - passing it on to anyone interested.

https://promotions.privy.com/campai...ign=156286&utm_medium=custom&utm_source=email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks. I find Mez's ministry inspiring.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 1, 2017)

Wonderful, thank you!


----------

